# Hawaii Living



## Tom Smart (May 4, 2018)

Well, @Don Ratcliff appears as though you are getting to the Big Island just in time. Looks like there will be some "fire sale" property available down southeast. Cost of insurance might be a bit high though.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...threatens-communities/?utm_term=.2a2c0d5709b6 

Let's see, volcanos or missiles, which would I pick to share an island with? 

Who _chooses_ to live on top of a volcano anyway??

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Mike1950 (May 4, 2018)

@Don Ratcliff Save the KOA!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Sprung (May 4, 2018)

We keep getting told Hawaii is a great place to live. But between the nuclear missiles and active volcanic activity, it really only seems like a matter of time before living there leaves you ending up living a scene straight out of Indiana Jones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 4, 2018)

Sprung said:


> We keep getting told Hawaii is a great place to live. But between the nuclear missiles and active volcanic activity, it really only seems like a matter of time before living there leaves you ending up living a scene straight out of Indiana Jones.
> 
> View attachment 146681





 

Ya forgot something

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 4, 2018)

Dorks...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 4, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Dorks...
> 
> View attachment 146684

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 4, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Dorks...
> 
> View attachment 146684


Seems to me you are a hellofalot closer than the rest of us.

PS, you have the lava for this event flowing the wrong way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 4, 2018)

Oh, and those 2 long black snaky lines stretching out to touch Waikoloa Village, well those are lava.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 4, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Dorks...
> 
> View attachment 146684



But isn't it only about 2 miles from one side to the other????
Stoopid Islander......


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 4, 2018)

@Tom Smart it's not lava, it's a lava field on this side. As far as it flowing the wrong way to me that's the other side of the world. 
@Tony its about 100 miles to drive there.
@Mike1950 
I will happily live in a place that mother nature is my biggest worry before I live with the tweakers on every corner of the mainland. Sorry. I mean Methacan Americans.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tony (May 4, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Tom Smart it's not lava, it's a lava field on this side. As far as it flowing the wrong way to me that's the other side of the world.
> @Tony its about 100 miles to drive there.
> @Mike1950
> I will happily live in a place that mother nature is my biggest worry before I live with the tweakers on every corner of the mainland. Sorry. I mean Methacan Americans.



100 miles? That's all? We call that a garden in Texas.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Karl_TN (May 4, 2018)

Don, seems the Big Island is sitting on top of a very big volcano Mauna Loa. Luckily it's not the kind that blows off its top like Mount St Helen so that gives you time to save some wood from destruction. Your welcome to send me some KOA for offsite protection until things settle down there. I'll keep it safe. 

http://www.oddizzi.com/teachers/exp...eatures/volcanoes/famous-volcanoes/mauna-loa/
Mauna Loa is one of the largest volcanoes on Earth. And, once upon a time, it was one of the most active: Mauna Loa erupted 33 times between 1843 and 1984. It has been silent for more than 30 years now, but scientists think a new eruption is due.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 4, 2018)

If it's my time to go it's my time. I think Yellowstone will pop before we do. At least we have PRV's on the other side.

@Tony with how short your legs are you would think a garden is 100 miles. You get 10k steps going to the bathroom.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Mike1950 (May 4, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Tom Smart it's not lava, it's a lava field on this side. As far as it flowing the wrong way to me that's the other side of the world.
> @Tony its about 100 miles to drive there.
> 
> 
> ...



My corner of the world , no methacan's here. Robins , quail, goldfinchs and hay fever...

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 4, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> My corner of the world , no methacan's here. Robins , quail, goldfinchs and hay fever...
> 
> View attachment 146695


The benefits of being around when we got kicked out of eden is knowing where it is I guess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karl_TN (May 4, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Mike1950
> I will happily live in a place that mother nature is my biggest worry before I live with the tweakers on every corner of the mainland. Sorry. I mean Methacan Americans.



To be honest I'm a little jealous of your location even with those pesky volcanoes. I loved visiting Hawaii twice, but my wife said she'd rather be near friends and family on the mainland than Hawaii. Figure a happy wife trumps location.

Seriously, glad to hear you're hanging out on the safe side of the island enjoying nature.


Just let us know if you need any prepaid LFRB labels for saving some of the Koa before it burns. I'll preaddress the labels so it shouldn't be much of a bother.  

Here I'll save you the reply.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS (May 4, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> Well, @Don Ratcliff appears as though you are getting to the Big Island just in time. Looks like there will be some "fire sale" property available down southeast. Cost of insurance might be a bit high though.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...threatens-communities/?utm_term=.2a2c0d5709b6
> 
> ...


Remember it is @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 4, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> The benefits of being around when we got kicked out of eden is knowing where it is I guess.



Everybody has their paradise. Woods , waters and the silence of n.idaho, nw montana works for me. Kathie loves the wide open spaces of the desert. We live on edge of both. The islands - not for either of us, i would get claustrophobic, no place to drive for a day or 2.. happy you have found yer spot, many do not. Verdict is still out for us, only been in this house 30 yrs-july 1rst.....

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 4, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Tom Smart it's not lava, it's a lava field on this side.


You confuse me, sir. I may be mistaken but, is not a lava field made of lava?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 4, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> You confuse me, sir. I may be mistaken but, is not a lava field made of lava?


A lava field is made of rock. Lava is molten rock. The big difference is one will cook you in seconds (100 miles/Texas garden away from me) the other is just like the rocks (not to be confused with @rocky1 ) you have there albeit a little more cool looking and will not cook you because they are not hot anymore.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 4, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tom Smart (May 4, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> A lava field is made of rock. Lava is molten rock. The big difference is one will cook you in seconds (100 miles/Texas garden away from me) the other is just like the rocks (not to be confused with @rocky1 ) you have there albeit a little more cool looking and will not cook you because they are not hot anymore.


Whatever.....it’s just a matter of time before the liquid rock finds you.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (May 4, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


>


Glad you are doing ok. I would hope you don't have to move to the Mainland again.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 4, 2018)

CWS said:


> Glad you are doing ok. I would hope you don't have to move to the Mainland again.


Me too. Thank uou.


----------



## Karl_TN (May 4, 2018)

CWS said:


> Glad you are doing ok. I would hope you don't have to move to the Mainland again.



You might want to take back your last sentence because Don left behind a nice stash of Hawaiian wood the last time he moved to the mainland. He did seem like a fish out of water so he probably wouldn't stay long the next time either. Still it could be a while since Don is still doing this after the last move:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (May 5, 2018)

Yo Gilligan... See that big hole in top the hill under "Waikoloa Village" on your map? That is what is known as a volcanic crater! Weenie roast in your living room may be closer than you suggest!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Johnturner (May 6, 2018)

Don
I hope you and your family will be OK during this event.
John


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 6, 2018)

We are doing great. Got moved into the new place. Job is fantastic and the problems are on the otherside of the world from us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 6, 2018)

You guys are worried about me but @Nature Man was closer to the action than I am all week. He has been in Kona with friends.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 6, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> We are doing great. Got moved into the new place. Job is fantastic and the problems are on the otherside of the world from us.


That is great to hear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 6, 2018)

The latest PSA

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 8 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 6, 2018)

Take your car, it'll be quicker!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (May 6, 2018)

In the meantime you might seek spiritual healing!!






And, monitor Volcanic Activity closely, so you know which way to run!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 6, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 6, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Take your car, it'll be quicker!!
> 
> View attachment 146843


Zoom zoom...


----------



## rocky1 (May 6, 2018)

Call on the professor in your time of need... He can fix anything, except the Minnow! 



 

And, pick up fresh batteries for the radio just in case!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 6, 2018)

This ain’t going away soon.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 6, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> This ain’t going away soon.
> 
> View attachment 146852


It has been going on for decades already. Actually for millennia, so I concur with your prediction...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (May 6, 2018)

It’s purdy though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 6, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> It’s purdy though.


Follow maya on fb, she posts more stuff about it then the rest of the state combined...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (May 6, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> It has been going on for decades already. Actually for millennia, so I concur with your prediction...
> 
> View attachment 146853



Is that you in yer PJ's Don?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 6, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Is that you in yer PJ's Don?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (May 6, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 146862




That was good!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 6, 2018)

How come she looks so sexy on Facebook, and you look like such a Dork?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 9, 2018)

Hanging in Hilo until Sunday, about 23 miles from the volcanic action. Only impact was we could not drive around the rim in Volcano National Park yesterday. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 10, 2018)

Having experienced the wrath Of Mt. St. Helens and going to site in early 90's Most of us in PNW learned a new respect for volcanoes. In an instant she turned solid rock into 5 billion tons of flour like powder and launched it to 40,000 ft. we are 200 miles away and got about an inch. They used snowplows to get it off the freeway west of us- 12" there. for 20 years you could see it along the roadside. Knocked 3' diameter trees down -10's of thousands of them all in one direction like toothpicks. You go there now and the mountain and forest has turned green again. pretty amazing what mother nature can do in an instant....

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 11, 2018)

I have been asked why I'm still on this island when the news says the volcano is going to explode sending boulders the size of buicks around the world. I ask you guys to stop watching the news and trust that it's not half as bad as they say.

Besides, if it does explode I will go out happy like this guy.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Robert Baccus (May 11, 2018)

Don't feel badly--you could live in safe California.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2018)

Robert Baccus said:


> Don't feel badly--you could live in safe California.


That is where he is from so he is used to it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 11, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> That is where he is from so he is used to it...



 That explains everything!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (May 11, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> That is where he is from so he is used to it...


Or he could be from Hurricane Texas.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 11, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> That is where he is from so he is used to it...





Lou Currier said:


> That explains everything!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 147085



hey now stealin clyde...... now yer bein mean. Watch it or I will be nice and hook ya up with My SIL- Yikes they tell me she can she kiss.... great disposition

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (May 11, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 147085



Donny, you know @Mike1950 is the only one allowed to use Clyde. He's great-great-great-great-great grandfathered into it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2018)

Tony said:


> Donny, you know @Mike1950 is the only one allowed to use Clyde. He's great-great-great-great-great grandfathered into it!




grrrr

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 11, 2018)

Tony said:


> Donny, you know @Mike1950 is the only one allowed to use Clyde. He's great-great-great-great-great grandfathered into it!


Silly Texan don't know any math. You can't write out great 5 times without putting a "x" between them. This is what Tony should have said to be more accurate in explaining how many greats it takes to show the time frame of the .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 11, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> hey now stealin clyde...... now yer bein mean. Watch it or I will be nice and hook ya up with My SIL- Yikes they tell me she can she kiss.... great disposition
> 
> View attachment 147086


Yeah, I can see you would have kissed a few dinosaurs in your younger days... thanks for trying, but I'll pass on your ex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yeah, I can see you would have kissed a few dinosaurs in your younger days... thanks for trying, but I'll pass on your ex.


sister in law- I will pay you- I have no ex's. been married twice but was a widower.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 12, 2018)

@Don Ratcliff, Don are you seeing any drop off in traffic where you work or are visitors keeping their reservations?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 12, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> @Don Ratcliff, Don are you seeing any drop off in traffic where you work or are visitors keeping their reservations?


Yes, we have had some cancellations. Airlines are offering huge discounts to the islands now. Great time to come for sure.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tom Smart (May 12, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yes, we have had some cancellations. Airlines are offering huge discounts to the islands now. Great time to come for sure.


I’ll be right there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2018)

and the news is not helping

*Hawaii volcano activity sparks fears, expert warnings that West Coast's notorious region could be next*

If you read the article it says no increased chance or correlation between the west coast volcanoes and Hawaii's. 
Probably cool to see at night...


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2018)

Went through 1 " pile and I think they all are about 13-14 inch. a couple could get 14" circle out of. only live edge on top. Might have maple 14" live edge all around- I would have to dry.


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Went through 1 " pile and I think they all are about 13-14 inch. a couple could get 14" circle out of. only live edge on top. Might have maple 14" live edge all around- I would have to dry.



Mike, is there somewhere you would like this moved to?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2018)

Tony said:


> Mike, is there somewhere you would like this moved to?


Yikes- I will move it..... go ahead and leave it here so everybody can pik on me....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Useful 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 13, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> and the news is not helping
> 
> *Hawaii volcano activity sparks fears, expert warnings that West Coast's notorious region could be next*
> 
> ...


if I see an active volcano spitting lava and rocks it will be heading my direction and not cool. Since curiosity killed the cat and I consider myself smarter than a cat I will not be heading off to see any lava intentionally...

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 13, 2018)

Departing Kona in about an hour. Survived the volcano! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 13, 2018)

Have a safe trip home Chuck. Hope we can get together next time you come to the islands.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 13, 2018)

Today's local paper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 13, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Today's local paper.
> 
> View attachment 147204


Sure, until that Buick rock lands on your head......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 13, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> Sure, until that Buick rock lands on your head......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart (May 13, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 147205


Huh, seems that rock has already landed.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 13, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> Huh, seems that rock has already landed.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 17, 2018)

Chillin in paradise...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (May 17, 2018)

So if your ball goes into that tree line do you play it or take a stroke

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 17, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> So if your ball goes into that tree line do you play it or take a stroke


You play through ya big baby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## pinky (May 17, 2018)

Pele, Not happy with you crazy islanders!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS (May 17, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Chillin in paradise...
> 
> View attachment 147312


Now we know why you are not afraid. Islanders don't know any better.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 17, 2018)

pinky said:


> Pele, Not happy with you crazy islanders!





CWS said:


> Now we know why you are not afraid. Islanders don't know any better.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2018)

pinky said:


> Pele, Not happy with you crazy islanders!



Why would a soccer star care about Stoopid Islanders?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 17, 2018)

Tony said:


> Why would a soccer star care about Stoopid Islanders?


I'm impressed you know enough about the world to use the soccer reference. I would have been floored if you knew anything about Hawaiian culture and the deities... go back to the Texas fact page dork...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 17, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm impressed you know enough about the world to use the soccer reference. I would have been floored if you knew anything about Hawaiian culture and the deities... go back to the Texas fact page dork...



That was mean Don

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> That was mean Don



Thanks for having my back Lou. I texted him and said things I can't say here!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 17, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> That was mean Don


You would be mean if you were stuck on an island that was getting ready to blow up. I think Don taking all that koa to wisconsin to freeze it's little curls right off has ticked off the God of fire. Probably would be all over except they have not found a pool of lava big enough nor anybody big enough to throw him in there.....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pinky (May 17, 2018)

They plenty big bruddahs who would throw the haole in if dey thought it work.

Kinda hard to type pigeon, brah.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rob3232 (May 17, 2018)

Wisconsin / Minnesota kinda like Minnesota /Michigan? @Mike1950 You're getting older by the day my friend. It's much warmer in Wisconsin

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 17, 2018)

rob3232 said:


> Wisconsin / Minnesota kinda like Minnesota /Michigan? @Mike1950 You're getting older by the day my friend. It's much warmer in Wisconsin


Should all be lumped into lower siberia.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 17, 2018)

rob3232 said:


> Wisconsin / Minnesota kinda like Minnesota /Michigan? @Mike1950 You're getting older by the day my friend. It's much warmer in Wisconsin


Monday i loaded trailer in hot sun. 92 degrees. The young guy did not show. 3500 lbs. Grrrr i unloaded today with tractor. Blew a hyd. Hose, got a nice oil bath. Did not seem to work though, still pretty creaky. I feel a helluva lot older than a day this evening.......


----------



## rob3232 (May 17, 2018)

Sorry for blowing a hydrolock hose. That sucks for sure.Oil bath is also a not want ever again!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 17, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Monday i loaded trailer in hot sun. 92 degrees. The young guy did not show. 3500 lbs. Grrrr i unloaded today with tractor. Blew a hyd. Hose, got a nice oil bath. Did not seem to work though, still pretty creaky. I feel a helluva lot older than a day this evening.......



Whenever I read Mikes posts, I somehow picture this in my head....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Whenever I read Mikes posts, I somehow picture this in my head....


grrrr

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (May 18, 2018)

You covered in ash this morning @Don Ratcliff ?


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2018)

Tony said:


> You covered in ash this morning @Don Ratcliff ?


are we allowed to ask if Don's asssh is covered????

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (May 18, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> are we allowed to ask if Don's asssh is covered????



I just hope it's with more than a grass skirt!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (May 18, 2018)

Tony said:


> I just hope it's with more than a grass skirt!



TMI...I CAN’T UNSEE THAT NOW!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 18, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> are we allowed to ask if Don's asssh is covered????





Tony said:


> I just hope it's with more than a grass skirt!





Lou Currier said:


> TMI...I CAN’T UNSEE THAT NOW!



"Right turn Clyde."

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Strider (May 21, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Everybody has their paradise. Woods , waters and the silence of n.idaho, nw montana works for me. Kathie loves the wide open spaces of the desert. We live on edge of both. The islands - not for either of us, i would get claustrophobic, no place to drive for a day or 2.. happy you have found yer spot, many do not. Verdict is still out for us, only been in this house 30 yrs-july 1rst.....



Being there. I know what you mean :D Wast space gets under your skin!

I just might sound European, but I'd poke the lava with sticks and light some tobacco on it :p

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (May 24, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have been asked why I'm still on this island when the news says the volcano is going to explode sending boulders the size of buicks around the world. I ask you guys to stop watching the news and trust that it's not half as bad as they say.
> 
> Besides, if it does explode I will go out happy like this guy.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

